# Skype 1.3.0.17 en français



## naas (7 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour,
je ne savais pas trop ou poster entre ici et logiciels ou sont tous les experts des logiciels , alors pardon d'avance au modo si je me suis trompé de forum et qui va devoir faire le transfert   :love:  

J'ai fait une traduction de skype 1.3.0.17 en français, il reste à enlever les fautes de frappe, les fautes d'orthographe plus quelques lignes en anglais qui restent de ci et la.

Je vous ecris donc pour solliciter votre aide afin de débusquer ces erreurs, coquilles etc afin que je paufine la version.

le lien pour le telechargement direct : skype-fr

Mais avec plaisir très cher... ah... ces anciens faux-nioubs...  
nicogala


----------



## golf (7 Décembre 2005)

Mouarfff...
Le gros des troupes Skype est, à juste titre, dans Internet


----------



## naas (7 Décembre 2005)

j'vous jure ces modos c'est plus ce que c'etait ma brave dame ohhhhh non 
 je viens de mettre a jour le fichier.
faites moi vos commentaires


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2005)

j'aurais besoin de liste françisée pour les pays et langues (Country_codes.plist et  Language_codes.plist ) une bonne âme aurait ça quelque part ?
je bloque aussi sur certains points:
le tiroir, ou se trouvent les sources de ce &%£@ tiroir ?
les titres de colonne, idem
quelques listes déroulantes (pref evenements par exemple)

autre point noir: j'ai deux fichiers EventsMenu.plist & SkypeEvents.plist qui ne sont pas dans les dossiers langue, or ils comportent des strings associées à des actions.

...
merci de votre aide


----------



## nicogala (8 Décembre 2005)

golf a dit:
			
		

> Mouarfff...
> Le gros des troupes Skype est, à juste titre, dans Internet


Mouarfff ! T'as pas compris, c'est stratégique... 

Si - mon ou Molgow veulent bien le transferer à leur tour ...


----------



## naas (8 Décembre 2005)

Dis donc ça bouge ! trois forums ? merci beaucoup   
bon par contre pas de réponses....


----------



## NightWalker (8 Décembre 2005)

Hello 

Ça fait plaisir... bon par contre ton lien ne marche plus...


----------



## daffyb (9 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> Ça fait plaisir... bon par contre ton lien ne marche plus...


ce qui est bien avec Free.fr c'est qu'on peu lister les dossier si rien n'a été fait contre :
http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> ce qui est bien avec Free.fr c'est qu'on peu lister les dossier si rien n'a été fait contre :
> http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/


vi j'aime bien free pour ça , mea culpa le lien est donc ici 7,8 Mo


----------



## Philippe (9 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Voilà qui est fait  !


----------



## naas (9 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> ONGLET Général :
> événements : il manque une majuscule (Événements et non Evenements)


Je ne comprends pas , autant le reste est corrigé autant celui la j'ai du mal.
tu parles bien du événements qui est au dessus des services ?
si c'est celui la, skype rajouter devant un chiffre qui est le nombre d'événements, 1 2 ou 3 et quand il n'y en a pas il insère No (charmant).
_(La version sur le serveur est mise à jour avec tes commentaires)_


----------



## Philippe (9 Décembre 2005)

Pour accentuer les majuscules il faut faire "majuscules bloquées" puis taper la lettre concernée (ici le "é").

Au lieu d'obtenir un "2" tu obtiens un "É".


----------



## NightWalker (10 Décembre 2005)

Il y a aussi le "v" de vue qui est en minuscule...


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Pour accentuer les majuscules il faut faire "majuscules bloquées" puis taper la lettre concernée (ici le "é").
> 
> Au lieu d'obtenir un "2" tu obtiens un "É".


Je pense que naas ne demandait pas comment faire mais pourquoi le faire, puisque comme un chiffre doit se placer devant le mot celui-ci n'est pas en début de phrase, donc pas de nécessité de majuscule.


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Je pense que naas ne demandait pas comment faire mais pourquoi le faire, puisque comme un chiffre doit se placer devant le mot celui-ci n'est pas en début de phrase, donc pas de nécessité de majuscule.




Bien vu Dark Templar !

Le "événement" qui se trouve sous "Services" n'est pas en début de phrase.

Le mot à corriger est le mot "événement" qui se trouve dans les Préférences (et non "Préferences"  : il manque un accent), onglet "événements" qui se trouve entre "Confidentialité" et "Audio" : il doit prendre la majuscule -> "Événements".

D'autre part, à gauche de "When I log in" : de nouveau "Événement" et non "Evènement".


----------



## NightWalker (10 Décembre 2005)

Ma contribution, j'ai fait quelques modifications dans la fenêtre profile et "Vue" au lieu de "vue". Par contre je n'ai pas réussi à trouver le bon nib pour le menu "Contact" pour remplacer "envoyer texte" en "Envoyer un texte"...

Skype.app.sitx


PS : ctrl+clique ou clique droit puis "Enregistrer sous"


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Skype.app.sitx


Aaaargh ! C'est quoi ça ? :afraid: 


Ph.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Il y a aussi le "v" de vue qui est en minuscule...


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Le mot à corriger est le mot "événement" qui se trouve dans les Préférences


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> (et non "Préferences" : il manque un accent),


corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, à gauche de "When I log in" : de nouveau "Événement" et non "Evènement".


Corrigé

NightWalker merci pour l'archive, mais j'ai un problème avec cela: je ne sais pas sur quelle version tu as travaillé.
La dernière version date d'hier soir 22h16 gmt, as tu fait les modifications sur celle ci ?
si ce n'est pas le cas alors tu utilises une version plus ancienne et donc si j'intègre ta version je perds les dernières corrections que j'ai fait de mon coté_ (y compris celle citées au dessus :bebe: )_:

Afin de simplifier les choses, Je vous propose de faire la chose suivante:
Pour les experts en langue française mais pas informaticiens (comme Philippe par exemple) continuez à me donner les modifications à faire en précisant bien l'endroit _(important)_

Pour les experts en langue ET informatique qui veulent modifier les nib ou les fichiers tels que localizabe ou country dites moi AVANT les fichiers que vous voulez modifier, de telle sorte que je ne travaille pas dessus, en d'autres termes le fichier maître est entre vos mains le temps de la modification, vous modifiez les dits fichiers et vous me renvoyez que ces fichiers.
Exemple:  nightwalker, peux tu m'envoyer uniquement le fichier Profile.nib ? merci  

_(j'espère avoir été suffisament clair...)_

MERCI de votre aide, merci beaucoup


----------



## NightWalker (10 Décembre 2005)

T'es pas un sage pour rien toi... 

Voilà je t'ai mis à ta disposition Profile.sitx

à copier dans le dossier "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj"


@pluche




PS : je supprime l'autre lien pour éviter une confusion


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Aaaargh ! C'est quoi ça ? :afraid:
> 
> 
> Ph.


c'est un sitx, une archive compressée de Skype, notre ami le marcheur de la nuit a travaillé directement sur les fichiers puis a compréssé l'application Skype en un .sitx

Si tu veux travailler directement sur les fichiers c'est assez facile, il te faut avoir Xcode
tu peux l'avoir soit sur tes CD d'origine (ou dvd) soit le télécharger sur le serveur d'apple après avoir été enregistré comme developer (ce que j'ai fait)
tu peux aussi utilser appleglot mais je lui préfère bbedit 

les fichiers sont en fait les fichiers contenus dans skype et qu'un utilisateur "normal" ne vois pas, par curiosité séléctionne skype puis appuie sur ctrl et clique (ou clic gauche pour les souris à 2 boutons) puis descend el menu jusqu'a  "afficher le contenu du paquet" 

tu vas alors découvrir un sous dossier contents/resource/french.lproj
c'est là que se trouvent les fichiers que nightwaker a modifier grâce à interface builder.

interface builder est un des logiciels fournis avec Xcode


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Voilà je t'ai mis à ta disposition Profile.sitx
> à copier dans le dossier "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Resources/French.lproj"
> @pluche


Merci, intégré


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Je viens de mettre à jour la version avec les derniers commentaires/modifications.


----------



## Php21 (10 Décembre 2005)

voila; la version de Naaz est telechargée.
Tout semble OK, j'ai juste perdu le dossier des "préferences"
Cette version 1.3.0.17 est graphiquement + sympa que la derniere 1.5 beta avec son bouton verdâtre facon Windaube
Grand Merci à Naaz


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> ...j'ai juste perdu le dossier des "préferences"


Ouh cela m'inquiète, tu as perdu les préférences de la 1.5 ou les préférences de le version française ne fonctionnent pas ?


----------



## Php21 (10 Décembre 2005)

celle de la francaise.il me reste que l'onglet "audio".


----------



## Php21 (10 Décembre 2005)

et de plus j'ai déja jeté la version 1.5 beta et ai vidé la corbeille.


----------



## Php21 (10 Décembre 2005)

erreur 
C'est le version 1.4.027 que j'ai jetée
Sorry !


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour naas.
Reprenons les choses dans l'ordre :

Fenêtre principale : Skype    Fichier    Edition    Vue
-> "Édition" au lieu de "Edition"

Menu SKYPE :
-> "À propos de Skype" au lieu de "A propos de Skype"

Menu ÉDITION :
-> "Tout sélectionner" au lieu de "Tous selectionner"
-> Insérer une Emoticône... personnellement je préfère continuer à utiliser le terme "smiley".
-> Mais si tu conserves "Emoticône" alors c'est "Émoticone" !
-> Ne pas confondre "icône" (religieuse) et "icone" (symbole) ! De plus "icône" est féminin, et "icone" est féminin ou masculin.

-> J'en profite pour faire cette remarque sur "skypename" : il n'est pas utile de le traduire (à mon sens). Franciser à tout prix me fait penser parfois à de l'acharnement...

J'ai bien envie de lancer un sondage là-dessus dans "Vous êtes ici". Bref. Il n'y a pas urgence.

Menu COMPTE :
-> "Changer de statut" au lieu de "Changer de Status"
-> "Changer le mot de passe" au lieu de "Changer le Mot de Passe".
-> En revanche tu pourrais laisser la majuscule à "Mon Profil" (les mots Skype, Profil, Carnet d'adresses, etc. accédant ainsi au statut de noms propres).

Menu CONTACTS :
-> "Ajouter un contact" au lieu de "Ajouter un contacts"
-> "Importer du Carnet d'adresses" au lieu de "Importer du Carnet d'adresse"
-> "Envoyer un texte" au lieu de "envoyer texte"

Menu APPEL :
-> "Démarrer une conférence" au lieu de "Démarrer une Conférence"

Menu DISCUSSION :
Ici il y a un pb : Discussions récentes, discussions favorites et discussions non lues ne s'ouvrent pas.
-> "Effacer toutes les discussions" au lieu de "tous les discussions"

Bon. Je te laisse pour l'instant, je vais manger.


Ph.


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

À propos du français je suis partisan pour une francisation la plus totale possible tant que ça ne heurte pas l'oreille (genre mèl ou baladodiffusion  ). Je pense que skypename peut se traduire par pseudo, je ne vois pas pourquoi il resterait en anglais. Et si tu fais un sondage fais le plutôt dans Réagissez que dans Vous êtes ici.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Entièrement d'accord avec le monsieur qui se gratte le nez , d'ailleurs le mot émoticône dans la version skype est emoticon et non pas smiley.
Pareil pour skypename, je vote pour pseudo, pas besoin d'un sondage vu que c'est moi qui décide  (ce qui n'empèche pas que j'écoute  ) et pour email je prends courriel (email = electronic mail)



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Fenêtre principale : Skype    Fichier    Edition    Vue
> -> "Édition" au lieu de "Edition"


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu SKYPE :
> -> "À propos de Skype" au lieu de "A propos de Skype"


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu ÉDITION :
> -> "Tout sélectionner" au lieu de "Tous selectionner"
> -> Insérer une Emoticône... personnellement je préfère continuer à utiliser le terme "smiley".
> -> Mais si tu conserves "Emoticône" alors c'est "Émoticone" !
> -> Ne pas confondre "icône" (religieuse) et "icone" (symbole) ! De plus "icône" est féminin, et "icone" est féminin ou masculin.


Corrigé, je garde tout de même émoticone



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> -> J'en profite pour faire cette remarque sur "skypename" : il n'est pas utile de le traduire (à mon sens). Franciser à tout prix me fait penser parfois à de l'acharnement...
> J'ai bien envie de lancer un sondage là-dessus dans "Vous êtes ici". Bref. Il n'y a pas urgence.


pseudo



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu COMPTE :
> -> "Changer de statut" au lieu de "Changer de Status"
> -> "Changer le mot de passe" au lieu de "Changer le Mot de Passe".
> -> En revanche tu pourrais laisser la majuscule à "Mon Profil" (les mots Skype, Profil, Carnet d'adresses, etc. accédant ainsi au statut de noms propres).


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu CONTACTS :
> -> "Ajouter un contact" au lieu de "Ajouter un contacts"
> -> "Importer du Carnet d'adresses" au lieu de "Importer du Carnet d'adresse"
> -> "Envoyer un texte" au lieu de "envoyer texte"


Corrigé sauf le dernier j'ai un bug recalcitrant [edith:corrigé, la phrase est située dans localizable et non dans le .nib, programmé avec les pieds ce truc ]


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu APPEL :
> -> "Démarrer une conférence" au lieu de "Démarrer une Conférence"


Corrigé


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu DISCUSSION :
> Ici il y a un pb : Discussions récentes, discussions favorites et discussions non lues ne s'ouvrent pas.
> -> "Effacer toutes les discussions" au lieu de "tous les discussions"


Corrigé


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bon. Je te laisse pour l'instant, je vais manger.
> 
> 
> Ph.


bon appetit


----------



## nicogala (10 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pour email je prends courriel (email = electronic mail)


Mail[
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





]= mél[
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




] = *m*éssage *él*ectronique


----------



## Dark Templar (10 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mail[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh non mél c'est vraiment horrible comme mot


----------



## nicogala (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> D'autre part, à gauche de "When I log in" : de nouveau "Événement" et non "Evènement".


Oui mais non, là c'est naas qui c'est enmêlé les lproj... c'était les strings pour la version en  Marseillé   (Mars Say Yeah hein naas  )


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Oui mais non, là c'est naas qui c'est enmêlé les lproj... c'était les strings pour la version en  Marseillé   (Mars Say Yeah hein naas  )


As tu vu le titre par défaut des conférence ?  :bebe:

Méa culpa pour le événements, mais c'est vrai qu'à Marseile on ne dit pas évainement mais événement


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

nicogala a dit:
			
		

> Mail[
> 
> 
> 
> ...


C'est malheureux à dire mais le terme officiel en France est bien "mél" (je trouve aussi ce mot ridicule, mais bon). Je vous trouve le document "officiel" si vous voulez mais là j'ai pas trop le temps...
"Courriel" est plutôt québécois, même s'il est accepté aussi (mais peu utilisé) en France.
Personnellement ça ne m'aurait pas dérangé que l'on conserve "E-mail" ou "email", mais il y a une forte "résistance" à continuer à utiliser ces termes...
À ce titre, utilisons vtm au lieu de www, puisque "World Wide Web" veut dire plus ou moins "Vaste Toile Mondiale". Je caricature, c'est vrai. Et je ne suis pas le moins du monde "américanophile". Pas du tout même. Simplement, l'histoire de la langue nous apprend que le français (comme toutes les autres langues) s'est constamment enrichi d'emprunts ou d'apports de lexiques étrangers, que certains mots ont été francisés, d'autres non, et que dans tous les cas ce sont les usagers de la langue qui ont eu le dernier mot et non les grammairiens ou les académiciens.
Je reviens plus tard naas pour te parler de "skypename/pseudo" et accessoirement de "smiley/emoticon/émoticone".
Enfin...


			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> (...) pas besoin d'un sondage vu que c'est moi qui décide


... si je peux  !


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> ... si je peux  !


Bien sûr que tu peux 
Par contre merci à tous de ne pas transformer ce fil en dissertation sur le français pas français/ anglais pas anglais, le but est d'enlever les coquilles et autres photes de Français de la version de skype faites par votre serviteur, merci


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Bien sûr que tu peux
> (...) le but est d'enlever les coquilles et autres photes de Français de la version de skype faites par votre serviteur, merci


Compris  !

À propos de coquilles, pour ce que j'ai vérifié jusqu'à présent (càd pas grand chose finalement ) il reste, au niveau de la fenêtre principale :

Menu Édition :
-> "Insérer une émoticone" au lieu de "Insérer une Émoticone" (pas de raison de mettre une maj. ici)

Menu Compte :
-> "Changer de statut" au lieu de "Changer de Statut" (idem)
-> "Changer le mot de passe" au lieu de "Changer le mot de Passe"
-> si tu décides de garder la maj. à "Profil" : la conserver tout le temps (cohérence)

Menu Contacts :
-> "Montrer les informations" au lieu de "Montrer les infos"
-> "Demander l'autorisation" au lieu de "Demande l'autotorisation" 
-> majuscule ou pas majuscule à "contact(s)" ? 2 premières lignes : "Ajouter un contact" - "Ajouter ce contact" (sans maj.) - plus bas : "Envoyer des Contacts" (avec maj.)
Je pense que *tu peux décider de garder la maj. à "Contact" (et en faire un nom propre) - comme pour "Profil" - mais alors dans ce cas il faut la conserver partout*

Menu Fenêtre
-> "Personnaliser la barre d'outils" au lieu de "la barre d'outil"

Menu Aide
-> "Reporter un problème" au lieu de "Reporter un Problème"
-> et d'ailleurs ne serait-ce pas plutôt "Rapporter un problème" que "Reporter un problème" ?



Bon maintenant passons aux sous-menus déroulants :

Menu Skype, sous-menu Services
-> "Créer une nouvelle note" au lieu de "Créer nouvelle note"
-> sous-menus Mail, Script Editor, Skype et Speech non-traduits
-> les sous-menus de TextEdit sont traduits mais pas l'expression "TextEdit" : reste comme ça ?

Menu Édition, sous-menu Rechercher
-> "Rechercher précédent" au lieu de "Rechercher précedent"

Menu Édition, sous-menu Orthographe
-> "Vérifier l'orthographe (lors de la frappe)" au lieu de "Vérifier l'Orthographe (lors de la frappe)" (pas de raison de mettre une maj. ici)

Menu Compte, sous-menu Changer de statut
-> "Skypez-moi" au lieu de "Skyper Moi"

Menu Discussion
ATTENTION ! Les 3 sous-menus du menu Discussion ne s'ouvrent pas.



Voilà voilà voilà... Je vais peut-être en rester là pour l'instant. Je te laisse procéder et on continue plus tard OK ?

Bonne soirée !

Ph.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Voilà voilà voilà... Je vais peut-être en rester là pour l'instant. Je te laisse procéder et on continue plus tard OK ?
> 
> Bonne soirée !
> 
> Ph.


Merci de ton travail de fond qui m'aide beaucoup  tu peux continuer indépendament des modifications que j'apporte car je cite à chaque fois tes modifications, donc fait à ton rythme


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Merci de ton travail de fond qui m'aide beaucoup  tu peux continuer indépendament des modifications que j'apporte car je cite à chaque fois tes modifications, donc fait à ton rythme


Ça roule  !
Au fait, chaque fois que tu fais une modif, il faut retélécharger la version pour que les modifs apparaissent. Je suppose que c'est normal ...
Bonne nuit !
Ph.


----------



## naas (10 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> au niveau de la fenêtre principale :





			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Édition :
> -> "Insérer une émoticone" au lieu de "Insérer une Émoticone" (pas de raison de mettre une maj. ici)


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Compte :
> -> "Changer de statut" au lieu de "Changer de Statut" (idem)
> -> "Changer le mot de passe" au lieu de "Changer le mot de Passe"
> -> si tu décides de garder la maj. à "Profil" : la conserver tout le temps (cohérence)


Corrigé, profil sans majuscule



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Contacts :
> -> "Montrer les informations" au lieu de "Montrer les infos"
> -> "Demander l'autorisation" au lieu de "Demande l'autotorisation"
> -> majuscule ou pas majuscule à "contact(s)" ? 2 premières lignes : "Ajouter un contact" - "Ajouter ce contact" (sans maj.) - plus bas : "Envoyer des Contacts" (avec maj.)
> Je pense que *tu peux décider de garder la maj. à "Contact" (et en faire un nom propre) - comme pour "Profil" - mais alors dans ce cas il faut la conserver partout*


Corrigé et pas de majuscules à contacts



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Fenêtre
> -> "Personnaliser la barre d'outils" au lieu de "la barre d'outil"


La j'ai un problème car chez moi cela apparaît correctement Personnaliser la barre d'outils :mouais: 



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Aide
> -> "Reporter un problème" au lieu de "Reporter un Problème"
> -> et d'ailleurs ne serait-ce pas plutôt "Rapporter un problème" que "Reporter un problème" ?


Corrigé et rapporter




			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bon maintenant passons aux sous-menus déroulants :
> 
> Menu Skype, sous-menu Services
> -> "Créer une nouvelle note" au lieu de "Créer nouvelle note"
> ...


les services sont gérés par apple, je n'ai pas la main sur ce sous menu qui est commun à toutes les apllications mac, désolé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Édition, sous-menu Rechercher
> -> "Rechercher précédent" au lieu de "Rechercher précedent"


Corrigé


			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Édition, sous-menu Orthographe
> -> "Vérifier l'orthographe (lors de la frappe)" au lieu de "Vérifier l'Orthographe (lors de la frappe)" (pas de raison de mettre une maj. ici)


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Compte, sous-menu Changer de statut
> -> "Skypez-moi" au lieu de "Skyper Moi"


Corrigé



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Menu Discussion
> ATTENTION ! Les 3 sous-menus du menu Discussion ne s'ouvrent pas.


C'est parcequ'il n'y a de récentes discussions, ou de discussion favorites 

je transfère la version corrigé maintenant elle devrait être dispo dans 10 minutes
merci 



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Au fait, chaque fois que tu fais une modif, il faut retélécharger la version pour que les modifs apparaissent. Je suppose que c'est normal ...
> Bonne nuit !
> Ph.


Exact, mais d'un autre coté ce n'est pas necéssaire pour toi étant donné que tu fais menus par menus tu ne devrais pas avoir à corriger une deuxième fois. Mis à part bien sûr pour la passe de vérification finale.


----------



## Philippe (10 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Philippe a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans "Masquer la barre d'outils", "outils" est au pluriel, mais dans "Personnaliser la barre d'outil" tu as dû laisser "outil" au singulier non ?
À vérifier...


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2005)

Alors selon toute apparence, apple gère automatiquement le masquer afficher (j'ai modifié ma phrase et rien ne change à l'écran) par contre je peux agir sur personnaliser, donc par manque de choix je rajoute un s à outils.


J'ai passé en revue tous les .nibs en enlevant le maximum de fautes, peux tu télécharger la nouvelle version et travailler sur celle ci ? (elle est d'aujourdhui à 8h42)
merci 


remarquez bien que TOUTES les bonnes volontées sont les bienvenues, car je rame encore sur certaines sources impossibles à trouver, étant donné mon peu de connaissance de l'environnement de développement d'osX !


----------



## Philippe (11 Décembre 2005)

Naas j'ai un problème (en fait deux) : après la conversation de cet après-midi j'ai voulu voir les dernières modifications apportées -> j'ai viré Sk-Fr à la corbeille et j'ai voulu re-télécharger à partir de ton lien ; ça ne marche plus comme avant. J'ai arrêté le téléchargement alors qu'à peine un dizième était téléchargé, et qu'on m'annonçait 45 minutes restantes .
J'ai donc repris la version que j'avais virée en allant la rechercher dans la corbeille et là, autre problème : si je ferme Sk par le bouton rouge, il part normalement dans le dock. Mais quand je veux aller le rechercher dans le dock, seule la barre de menu s'affiche. La fenêtre principale ne s'ouvre plus. Que pasa ?


----------



## naas (11 Décembre 2005)

Tu peux tenter de le recharger maintenant, cela peux du fait que quelqu'un telechargeait en même temps que toi ou bien que ta connexion etait lente


----------



## Philippe (12 Décembre 2005)

OK ça a marché cette fois.
Punaise, je viens seulement de voir dans la fenêtre de téléchargement que ce n'était pas 45 minutes que j'aurais dû attendre, mais 8 heures 45 minutes  !
N'oublie pas "Masquer" au lieu de "Cacher" dans le menu Skype, et tu as laissé une maj. à "contacts" dans le menu Vue.
Demain je regarde un peu les fenêtres qui s'ouvrent dans les sous-menus où il y a les 3 petits points. N'oublie pas aussi de me dire comment on fait pour la liste des pays, et de m'envoyer si possible la liste des langues parce que travailler sur un aussi long menu déroulant c'est pas évident !
Bonne nuit !
Ph.


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

Je m'occupe des langues et des pays car j'ai les sources venant de la version PC.

Par contre il y a le fichier localizable à l'intérieur du dossier french.lproj:
c'est le dernier gros morceau à vérifier, après nous aurons fait le maximum 

Essaie de l'ouvrir avec text, modifie une phrase, renvois le moi , je regarde si cela fonctionne et  si oui alors tu pourras faire la vérification de tout le fichier
_(j'utilise BBedit qui fonctionne parfaitement, et ne sais si text crée des caractères annexes ou pas)_


----------



## Philippe (12 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Je m'occupe des langues et des pays car j'ai les sources venant de la version PC.


((((((_Je parle tout bas pour que les autres n'entendent pas : naas, il fallait pas le dire ça...))))))_




			
				naas a dit:
			
		

> Par contre il y a le fichier localizable à l'intérieur du dossier french.lproj:
> c'est le dernier gros morceau à vérifier, après nous aurons fait le maximum


OK !
Euh... je le trouve comment ce fichier ? (j'ai encore l'air fin moi   )


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

Si tu as une souris simple bouton:
Tu appuies sur la touche ctrl puis clique sur l'icone de skype, 
Si tu as une souris double bouton (quel progrès! :bebe: ) clic gauche

un menu apparaît choisi afficher le contenu.
choisis ensuite ressources puis french.lproj
et tu trouveras un fichier localize.string c'est celui la


----------



## daffyb (12 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Si tu as une souris simple bouton:
> Tu appuies sur la touche ctrl puis clique sur l'icone de skype,
> Si tu as une souris double bouton (quel progrès! :bebe: ) clic gauche *droit*
> 
> ...


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

>


m'en fous je suis sur DELL eux au moins sont pas cons ils ont compris depuis longtemps que la souris trois boutons c'est le minimum pas comme ces macophiles avec leur souris d'un autre âge a trois milles dollars 
(c'est bon la je l'ai bien esquivée ou ça se voit ?)


----------



## daffyb (12 Décembre 2005)

Moi aussi je suis sur DELL ils sont trop bien leur PC (elle ne fait même pas de bruit ma station), sans compter la souris qui est magnifique et ultra ergonomique !
C'est bon, j'ai été crédible ? :rateau:


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Moi aussi je suis sur DELL ils sont trop bien leur PC (elle ne fait même pas de bruit ma station), sans compter la souris qui est magnifique et ultra ergonomique !
> C'est bon, j'ai été crédible ? :rateau:


Le plus dur c'est quand même de travailler sur des HP... ça ne marche que par paire :mouais:


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

Vous devriez donner des points de réputation à d'autres avant d'en offrir de nouveau aux deux modos qui foutent le bordel dans mon beau sujet   :bebe:


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2005)

Bon alors puis que c'est comme ça...  

J'ai essayé de regarder ton problème de "Logging in, please wait...". Je n'ai même pas réussi à le trouver dans les fichiers binaires... je me demande s'il ne s'agit pas d'un "string"  dans le framework...


----------



## naas (12 Décembre 2005)

Tu regarde dans les fichiers binaires  ? mais comment tu fais ça toi ?
'tain et moi qui peux voir que les .string et nib je passe pour un .... (pas de noms s'il vous plaît  )
comment tu fais ça toi ? _(faut dire il est vert aussi ça doit aider ça chui sûr :bebe:   )_

Non sérieux ça serais bien de savoir comme ça au moins je peux chercher dans d'autres fichiers


----------



## NightWalker (12 Décembre 2005)

Dilemme... :mouais: 

Si je te le dis, on ne me prendra plus pour un :king: des codo-geeko-bricolo-rigolo :rateau:




HexEdit mon cher... tu ouvres le fichier skype qui se trouve dans le paquet, puis tu fais une recherche sur la partie "string"...


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2005)

Je vais de ce pas aller chercher les strings alors  
Merci Oh Grand codo-geeko-bricolo-rigolo devant l'eternel 
  
_(au fait je cherche dans quels fichiers ? parce que je découvre au fur et à mesure macosX, il y à une semaine j'ignorais l'existence de english.lproj et french.lproj et autres joyeusetées ) _


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2005)

En fait dans le paquet de Skype.app, tu trouveras 4 ou5 fichiers "Skype". Ce sont les binaires utilisés par "Skype.app". Je n'ai pas regardé tous les fichiers "Skype", mais j'ai regardé celui qui se trouve dans Ressource... j'ai trouvé le mot "logging" mais pas "logging in"... 

Ah oui, lors de la recherche n'oublies pas de sélectionner "string" et pas "hex", à moins que tu veux chercher en héxa... 

L'inconvénient de cette méthode il faut remplacer le string exactement de la même taille, aucun débordement n'est autorisé...


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2005)

Ok je suis.
J'ai regardé ce matin et dans le peu de fichiers que j'ai consulté je n'ai vu que des loggin, je continue ce soir.
Par contre naturellement si je modifie les sources je dis au revoir à la version anglaise...


----------



## NightWalker (13 Décembre 2005)

Yep...


----------



## naas (13 Décembre 2005)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> N'oublie pas "Masquer" au lieu de "Cacher" dans le menu Skype, et tu as laissé une maj. à "contacts" dans le menu Vue.


Corrigé, merci !
Je viens de comprendre le "logging please wait" et autres titres de colonnes en anglais ah ah saleté d'interface builder   :king:
du coup j'ai mis à jour la version qui est en cours de transfert, elle devrait être dispo dans 6 minutes.


----------



## Php21 (14 Décembre 2005)

Comme j'avais telechargé une des 1° version Fr, j'ai voulu,ce matin, me mettre à jour de la derniere version.
Et là, impossible.
Chaque lien me raméne a la 1° page dela discussion et le lien pour le telechargement me donne une erreur.http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/Skype-1.3.0.17-fr.zip


----------



## Philippe (14 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Corrigé, merci !
> Je viens de comprendre le "logging please wait" et autres titres de colonnes en anglais ah ah saleté d'interface builder   :king:
> du coup j'ai mis à jour la version qui est en cours de transfert, elle devrait être dispo dans 6 minutes.


Bonjour naas !
J'ai allongé un peu les 6 minutes pour assurer le coup, et je viens de télécharger la nouvelle version :  !
Pour le moment je corrige le fichier "localizable.strings". Eurk... c'est long...
Dès que c'est fini je t'envoie le fichier corrigé sur ton adresse E-mail. Compte 3 ou 4 mois si je continue à travailler au rythme où j'ai commencé . Si je me bouge un peu plus, 3 ou 4 jours .
Don't forget : "Skypez-moi" au lieu de "Skypez Moi".
Ph.


----------



## Philippe (14 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'avais telechargé une des 1° version Fr, j'ai voulu,ce matin, me mettre à jour de la derniere version.
> Et là, impossible.
> Chaque lien me raméne a la 1° page dela discussion et le lien pour le telechargement me donne une erreur.http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/Skype-1.3.0.17-fr.zip


Il vaudrait mieux que naas te réponde lui-même (ce qu'il ne manquera pas de faire   ) mais je pense que si tu veux la version en français, tu devras te satisfaire de la version 1.3.0.17 ; c'est la seule que naas ait traduite. La dernière mise à jour (la 1.4.0.27) n'existe évidemment qu'en anglais.
Enfin, quand je dis "évidemment", ce n'est qu'une façon de parler ...


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Corrigé, merci !
> Je viens de comprendre le "logging please wait" et autres titres de colonnes en anglais ah ah saleté d'interface builder   :king:
> du coup j'ai mis à jour la version qui est en cours de transfert, elle devrait être dispo dans 6 minutes.



Pour ma curiosité malsaine personnelle    où est-ce que tu l'as trouvé ???


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2005)

Php21 a dit:
			
		

> Comme j'avais telechargé une des 1° version Fr, j'ai voulu,ce matin, me mettre à jour de la derniere version.
> Et là, impossible.
> Chaque lien me raméne a la 1° page dela discussion et le lien pour le telechargement me donne une erreur.http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/Skype-1.3.0.17-fr.zip


essaie ce lien 



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour naas !
> Pour le moment je corrige le fichier "localizable.strings". Eurk... c'est long...


Tu as vu ça... limite décourageant non 



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Dès que c'est fini je t'envoie le fichier corrigé sur ton adresse E-mail. Compte 3 ou 4 mois si je continue à travailler au rythme où j'ai commencé . Si je me bouge un peu plus, 3 ou 4 jours .


prends ton temps 




> Don't forget : "Skypez-moi" au lieu de "Skypez Moi".
> Ph.


Je croyais l'avoir corrigé :mouais:



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La dernière mise à jour (la 1.4.0.27) n'existe évidemment qu'en anglais.


La 1.4.0.27 est une version bétà, la dernière version stable est la 1.3.0.17, j'ai donc traduite celle ci


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma curiosité malsaine personnelle    où est-ce que tu l'as trouvé ???


Alors de retour à la maison, j'ai consulté le nib Relogin.nib puis la fenêtre Panel
là double clique sur  la partie centrale, regarde dans la palette info "displaying tab item" avec la valeur 1 dans le champ connexe.
Il y a en fait 3 champs, et le troisième est...logging please wait, GNAK  non mais des fois


----------



## NightWalker (14 Décembre 2005)

Je ne l'ai même pas regardé... ben c'est vrai quoi, c'est un "*re*login" quoi et pas un login...


----------



## naas (14 Décembre 2005)

Par contre dans la recherche je n'arrive pas à changer look for qui est la recherche simplifiée, en fait je n'arrive pas à acceder au champ située dessous grrrrr


----------



## naas (15 Décembre 2005)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Par contre dans la recherche je n'arrive pas à changer look for qui est la recherche simplifiée, en fait je n'arrive pas à acceder au champ située dessous grrrrr


trouvé  ça commence à me plaire ce truc 

je telecharge la version ce soir.


----------



## Minowa (19 Février 2006)

La dernière version de skype (1.4.0.35) a été traduite pour ceux que s intéressrait:
http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69


----------



## Pascale60 (20 Février 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, bravo et merci pour ces traductions, vous avez fait un travail formidable


----------



## guizmo47 (20 Février 2006)

Minowa a dit:
			
		

> La dernière version de skype (1.4.0.35) a été traduite pour ceux que s intéressrait:
> http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69



Alors là, je dis Chapeau bas !
Vraiment un grand merci et un encore plus grand BRAVO    ...


----------



## endavent (20 Février 2006)

Je me permets de doubler les remerciements :king:


----------



## naas (20 Février 2006)

Le pire c'est qu'il existe une version française chez skype mais qu'ils ne veulent pas la diffuser


----------



## lilimac54 (21 Février 2006)

ben chez moi ça marche pas ????

j'ai fait comme il fallais et 

"l'application à quittée inopinement aprés l'ouverture de skype"

??????


----------



## Minowa (21 Février 2006)

lilimac54 a dit:
			
		

> ben chez moi ça marche pas ????
> 
> j'ai fait comme il fallais et
> 
> ...




Euh je n'ai pas eu ce genre de problème, au cas ou c'est a ces gentil messieur qu'il faut adressez vos remerciement:
http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69


----------



## zamal85 (21 Février 2006)

jai cru comprendre que skype permet de téléphoné gratuit....jusqu'a quel point? national? internationnal? combien de temps?
peut il arriver que l'on doit payer quelque chose?
contre quel concession? parceque j'aimerais bien savoir comment il gagne leur tune

j'hésite à le télécharger car j'ai cru comprendre que l'on devait laissé libre notre bande passante.....

si vous pouvez m'éclairer....se serais sympa

merci!!!!


----------



## naas (21 Février 2006)

Bien que cela ne soit pas le bon endroit pour te répondre (il existe un fil dédié sur skype) voici quelques éléments de réponse:
*skype:* telephone gratuit d'ordinateur à ordinateur

*skype out* telephone payant d'ordinateur à telephone fixe (2 centimes europe, usa, australie, chine)

*skype in:* tu peux aussi avoir un nb de telephone virtuel français quelque soit l'endroit ou tu te trouve dans le monde pour 30 euros par an, cela permet aux gens qui ne possedent pas de ligne adsl de pouvoir te telephoner pour le prix d'une communication locale
maintenant tu vas sur le site de skype tout est expliqué, bon bien sûr il faut lire :bebe:


----------



## richard-deux (22 Février 2006)

J'ai la version 1.3.0.17 (version Naas  ) et je souhaiterai installer la nouvelle version.

Ma question est: dois-je sauvegarder quelque chose?  

Je ne voudrais pas perdre mes contacts. :rose: 

Ainsi, ceux qui ont migré vers la nouvelle version, avez vous eu des problèmes?

Merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## naas (22 Février 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> J'ai la version 1.3.0.17 (version Naas  )


et philippe pour la correction des fôtes


----------



## richard-deux (23 Février 2006)

Merci à vous deux.  

Sinon, concernant ma question!!!  

Page précédente.


----------



## Philippe (24 Février 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Sinon, concernant ma question!!!
> 
> Page précédente.


La dernière version pour Mac est la 1.4.0.35, tu trouveras peut-être quelques infos supplémentaires sur Skype pour Mac ici, mais il est clair que si tu télécharges et utilises cette nouvelle version, elle sera en anglais.
En revanche, tu n'as rien à craindre pour tes contacts, ils sont automatiquement sauvegardés et intégrés dans toute nouvelle version que tu télécharges.
Tu peux aussi, si tu le souhaites, conserver à ta disposition les deux versions et choisir en fonction de tes besoins la version que tu souhaites utiliser : la 1.3.0.17 si tu souhaites pouvoir utiliser la version française ; la 1.4.0.35 si tu as besoin des nouvelles fonctionnalités de cette version, mais en anglais cette fois. Ça ne changera rien par rapport à tes contacts vu que ton skypename reste le même quelle que soit la version utilisée.


----------



## richard-deux (24 Février 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La dernière version pour Mac est la 1.4.0.35, tu trouveras peut-être quelques infos supplémentaires sur Skype pour Mac ici, mais il est clair que si tu télécharges et utilises cette nouvelle version, elle sera en anglais.



Je te corrige, car en fait, une traduction a été faite pour cette version.  



			
				Philippe a dit:
			
		

> En revanche, tu n'as rien à craindre pour tes contacts, ils sont automatiquement sauvegardés et intégrés dans toute nouvelle version que tu télécharges.



Merci pour la réponse.


----------



## Philippe (24 Février 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Je te corrige, car en fait, une traduction a été faite pour cette version.


Ah bon  ???
naas tu m'as caché ça hein     !
Blague à part... elle est disponible où cette version en français ?
Pas sur le site de Skype en tout cas...
Quel bordel cette histore de droits :hein: !


----------



## naas (24 Février 2006)

quelqu'un d'autre que moi (et toi pour la correction ) a fait la traduction de la derniere version, comme nous avons fait ensemble pour la version 1.3.0.17


----------



## Philippe (24 Février 2006)

Pfff... De simples imitateurs... :sleep:


----------



## richard-deux (25 Février 2006)

Finalement, je suis resté sur la version 1.3.0.17.  

Pourquoi changer quand cela fonctionne bien.


----------



## marctiger (19 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> Finalement, je suis resté sur la version 1.3.0.17.
> 
> Pourquoi changer quand cela fonctionne bien.



Salut tout le monde, moi j'ai la dernière version de Skype, et j'ai fait comme pour la précédente, (placer le "French.lproj" dans "ressources") et tout fonctionne impeccablement !


----------



## richard-deux (19 Mars 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde, moi j'ai la dernière version de Skype, et j'ai fait comme pour la précédente, (placer le "French.lproj" dans "ressources") et tout fonctionne impeccablement !



As-tu conservé tes contacts?  

C'est un peu la peur que j'ai, c'est de perdre ceux-ci lors de l'installation de la nouvelle version. :rose:


----------



## Philippe (19 Mars 2006)

richarddeux a dit:
			
		

> As-tu conservé tes contacts?
> 
> C'est un peu la peur que j'ai, c'est de perdre ceux-ci lors de l'installation de la nouvelle version. :rose:


Je ne pense pas qu'il y ait quoi que ce soit à craindre puisque, de toute manière, l'installation d'une nouvelle version de Skype ne vient jamais "écraser" l'ancienne. En cas de mauvaise manip à l'installation de la nouvelle version, tu pourras toujours te retourner vers l'ancienne  !
Cela dit, à ma connaissance, et d'après mon expérience (hem...) les contacts sont automatiquement sauvegardés à l'installation d'une nouvelle version.


----------



## marctiger (19 Mars 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Cela dit, à ma connaissance, et d'après mon expérience (hem...) les contacts sont automatiquement sauvegardés à l'installation d'une nouvelle version.



Je confirme, absolument tout est conservé, si tu ne les as pas directement, relance Skype et tu y retrouves tout.


----------



## bucheron74 (19 Mars 2006)

salut et bravo pour la version en francais que je cherchais depuis un moment
il existe parait il la version 1.04.35 en francais
ca m'interesse 
on la trouve ou?
sinon la version francaise est un bon complément à la dernière version pour apprendre la traduction des menus 
merci à NAAS beau boulot


----------



## bobby001 (19 Mars 2006)

les contacts sont enregistrés sur les serveurs de skype donc pas de problème de perte de contact : j'en suis sur car j'ai récupéré mes contacts skype en installant skype sur un pocket pc et sur un ordi sous linux.


----------



## naas (19 Mars 2006)

Merci surtout à pjilippe pour la correction des mes nombreuses fÔtes


----------



## rva1mac (22 Mars 2006)

La v.1.3.0.35 existe en Fr ici : 

http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69


----------



## naas (22 Mars 2006)

Alors on vient faire un tour ici grâce à mon lien sur les forums de skype


----------



## rva1mac (23 Mars 2006)

Je ne fais que répondre à bucheron74.
Autremment, naas, as-tu l'intention de traduire la v2 ? Apparemment, il y a 3 personnes qui traduisent Skype mais chacun dans leur coin. La société de skype n'a pas l'air de s'intéresser à la VF de qui que ce soit.


----------



## naas (23 Mars 2006)

j'ai traduit la version de skype pour ma moman (véridique :bebe:   ), si elle a besoin de la version 2 je le ferais, sinon que skype aille au diable.
_(ou alors une version mareillaise :love: )_


----------



## ron_ld (24 Mars 2006)

Salut G Bien Cliquer Su Signature Maien Ne Se Passe Ptu Me Donner Lion En Dmgzipper U L'as Merci
@plus
Ron


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mars 2006)

ron_ld a dit:
			
		

> Salut G Bien Cliquer Su Signature Maien Ne Se Passe Ptu Me Donner Lion En Dmgzipper U L'as Merci
> @plus
> Ron


Je tente un decodage : 

Salut, j'ai bien cliqué sur ta signature, mais rien ne s'est passé. Peux tu me donner un lien avec une image disque au format DMG zippé,  si tu l'as.

A plus
Ron.

Ouf !

Je pense que tu cherches skype en français, non?
Commences par ecrire en français, ça aide pour recevoir des reponses 



Edit ; j'ai réussi


----------



## lilimac54 (24 Mars 2006)

ron_ld a dit:
			
		

> Salut G Bien Cliquer Su Signature Maien Ne Se Passe Ptu Me Donner Lion En Dmgzipper U L'as Merci
> @plus
> Ron




je sais pour vous mais moi j'ai rien compris


----------



## rezba (24 Mars 2006)

ron_ld a dit:
			
		

> Salut G Bien Cliquer Su Signature Maien Ne Se Passe Ptu Me Donner Lion En Dmgzipper U L'as Merci
> @plus
> Ron




Salut scuze ici cé pour skype en francé comme cé marké dan le titre du su jet, pour la trad en sms on peu rien fère des zolé.


----------



## Philippe (24 Mars 2006)

rezba a dit:
			
		

> pour la trad en sms on peu rien fère des zolé.


Si si, on peut ... puisque même la Bible vient de faire l'objet d'une traduction en langage SMS  !!!


----------



## fpoil (24 Mars 2006)

ron_ld a dit:
			
		

> Salut G Bien Cliquer Su Signature Maien Ne Se Passe Ptu Me Donner Lion En Dmgzipper U L'as Merci
> @plus
> Ron



on nave cavompravends pavas lave lavangavagave sms mavais savi tavu favait un effavort il save pavourravait qavu'on pavuissave tave ravépavondrave et t'aidaver

bavienvavenavue savur mavacgavenaveravatavion


----------



## lilimac54 (25 Mars 2006)

fpoil a dit:
			
		

> on nave cavompravends pavas lave lavangavagave sms mavais savi tavu favait un effavort il save pavourravait qavu'on pavuissave tave ravépavondrave et t'aidaver
> 
> bavienvavenavue savur mavacgavenaveravatavion



 excellent j'avais oublié ce language


----------



## Philippe (9 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait une traduction de skype 1.3.0.17 en français, il reste à enlever les fautes de frappe, les fautes d'orthographe plus quelques lignes en anglais qui restent de ci et la.
> (...)
> Le lien pour le telechargement direct : skype-fr



Je viens de signaler cette traduc à un ignare  qui ne connaissait pas l'existence d'une version française de Skype...
Naas, le lien est mort semble-t-il ?


----------



## naas (9 Avril 2006)

Aie le lien est en fait:
http://dada.b.free.fr/skype-fr/


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous,
Mon père a installé SKYPE en français et il me dit que lorsqu'il reçoit un appel, celui ci ne sonne pas.
Je n'ai pas de Mac en face de moi pour la journée, et je ne peux donc pas l'aider avant ce soir. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment regler ce petit détail?
Merci beaucoup!  
*DW*


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> Mon père a installé SKYPE en français et il me dit que lorsqu'il reçoit un appel, celui ci ne sonne pas.
> Je n'ai pas de Mac en face de moi pour la journée, et je ne peux donc pas l'aider avant ce soir. Quelqu'un pourrait-il me dire comment regler ce petit détail?
> Merci beaucoup!
> *DW*



"Préférences/événements" il y a toutes les options.


----------



## DandyWarhol (18 Avril 2006)

Merci!
Bon en fait, j'ai l'impression que cette partie là des préférences n'est pas traduite. 

Il vient de me dire à distance par téléphone ce qu'il avait dans les préférences, et vu qu'il parle pas anglais, il ne comprenait pas grand chose, et moi encore moins pour le coup!

Je crois qu'li faudra que je vois ça ce soir en face de mon SKYPE à moi
*DW*


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

dandywarhol a dit:
			
		

> Merci!
> Bon en fait, j'ai l'impression que cette partie là des préférences n'est pas traduite.
> 
> Il vient de me dire à distance par téléphone ce qu'il avait dans les préférences, et vu qu'il parle pas anglais, il ne comprenait pas grand chose, et moi encore moins pour le coup!
> ...


Voici pour *la localisation en Français* ( 7,8 Mo)  tout y est traduit.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2006)

pas tout n'est traduit
dans preferences, evenements, incoming calls = appels entrants
j'ai pas trouvé les sources pour la traduction en fait :rose:


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> pas totu n'est traduit
> dasn preferences, evenements, incoming calls = appels entrants
> j'ai pas trouvé les sources pour la traduction en fait :rose:



J'ai téléchargé *cette traduction* sur cette page et j'ai tout en Français (y compris les évênements), mais est-ce une complêtée par tes soins, je ne me souviens plus. En tous cas je peux te dire qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## naas (18 Avril 2006)

Vi c'est la notre :bebe:   (merci phil  ), c'est même mon espace web  
Probablement alors parceque ma session sur l'ordi est en anglais ?...


----------



## marctiger (18 Avril 2006)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Vi c'est la notre :bebe:   (merci phil  ), c'est même mon espace web
> Probablement alors parceque ma session sur l'ordi est en anglais ?...



M'est avis que oui


----------



## Philippe (18 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> J'ai téléchargé *cette traduction* sur cette page et j'ai tout en Français (y compris les év*é*nements)


Oui, mais les menus déroulants sont en anglais, comme naas l'explique dans sa page d'accueil .


----------



## marctiger (19 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> Oui, mais les menus déroulants sont en anglais, comme naas l'explique dans sa page d'accueil .


Que nenni chez moi, je t'assure que *TOUT* est en Français *Y COMPRIS* les menus déroulants.  Mais en fait (je viens de m'en rendre compte) c'est un autre fichier et je dois avouer que je ne me souviens plus d'où il vient mais en allant dans mon *"Dossier Public"* vous pourrez le télécharger. Il suffit (pour ceux qui ne le savent pas  ) d'aller dans le menu déroulant du finder *"Aller/iDisk/Dossier Public d'un autre* *utilisateur"* et de taper "*marctiger*" afin d'y télécharger le *"Frensh.lproj_1.4.0.35.zip* de 772 Ko". 
Et là j'éspère que vous ne me direz plus que *TOUT* n'est pas en Français !


----------



## babelleir (19 Avril 2006)

tu es le meilleur marctiger


----------



## Philippe (19 Avril 2006)

marctiger a dit:
			
		

> Que nenni chez moi, je t'assure que *TOUT* est en Français *Y COMPRIS* les menus déroulants.  Mais en fait c'est un autre fichier et je dois avouer que je ne me souviens plus d'où il vient


La version dont tu parles est la 1.4.0.35 (disponible par ce lien). La version traduite par naas est la 1.3.0.17 .


----------



## marctiger (19 Avril 2006)

Philippe a dit:
			
		

> La version dont tu parles est la 1.4.0.35 (disponible par ce lien). La version traduite par naas est la 1.3.0.17 .


Aaaah...maintenant que tu le dis... je vais enfin pouvoir changer cela sur mon site. 
PS: naas j'éspère que cela ne te fâches pas ? :rose:


----------



## naas (19 Avril 2006)

Pas le moins du monde


----------



## JackInTheBox (23 Avril 2006)

j'ai découvert avec plaisir cette version de Skype en français...   merci pour cette traduction indispensable )

comme demandé je donne mon avis sur la traduction:
(je ne suis pas une lumière en français et ne pretends pas
avoir tout juste)




dans PREFERENCES- VIE PRIVEE:

Autoriser les appels:  

autoriser les appels VERS tout le monde
uniquement VERS mes contacts
uniquement VERS les personnes que j'ai autoriséEs (ou Vers les personnes autoriséEs) ?

Autoriser les appels SkypeIn:

DE tout le monde
DES numéros connus
uniquement DE mes contacts






dans APPELS:

Renvoi d'appels:
RÉACHEMINEMENT des appels vers:
(c'est le terme utilisé en téléphonie)


LES APPELS RENVOYÉS SERONT DEBITÉS DE VOTRE CRÉDIT SKYPEOUT AUX TARIFS HABITUELS
me semble plus explicite

le bouton pourait devenir: Renvoyer vers numéros multiples ou vers plusieurs numéros.


dans CONVERSATION:

Émoticones: pas d'émoticoneS

il manque un S je crois



dans AVANCÉ:

METTRE ITUNES EN PAUSE PENDANT UN APPEL

PORT DE CONNEXION ENTRANT

me semblent plus clairs



dans la fenetre principale:

le bouton serait plutot:  CLAVIER VIRTUEL
le cadran c'etait les telephones des années 60  !!!


dans la liste des appels

si il y a un message sur la Voicemail l'icone est a moitié visible seulement



dans ajouter nouveau contact:

par exemple: Michel07 ou  ??????
il manque a priori un truc


dans fenetre a propos de Skype

le texte deborde (mais on s'en fout, on ne passe pas
nos journées a le lire )



dans le menu Appels

Garder pourrait devenir Mettre en garde
(c'est le terme utilisé en téléphonie) 


dans le menu Conversation:

Agrandir les caractères pourrait devenir:
Agrandir la taille des caractères, pour rester cohérent avec ce qui est dessous
ou alors peut etre: Augmenter la taille des caractères


voila, il est plus facile de critiquer que de traduire un logiciel sans doute, désolé.
encore merci pour ce travail....


----------



## marctiger (23 Avril 2006)

Que de suggestions pour Naas et les autres...( bonnes   ) mais que de boulot


----------



## Philippe (23 Avril 2006)

Hé bien merci JackInTheBox pour cette intéressante contribution  et ces remarques _a priori_ fort constructives  !
Là maintenant, je n'ai pas trop le temps de regarder, mais je reviens dans un moment.
@+


----------



## dvd (26 Avril 2006)

le package francais ne marche pas chez moi. je fais la manip d'installation mais skype bloque au lancement.lorsque j'efface le dossier french proj, skype se lance normalement.


----------



## naas (27 Avril 2006)

recharge le zip depuis ma page


----------



## rva1mac (14 Mai 2006)

Juste pour dire que la v.*1.4.0.49 fr *est sortie :

http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69


----------



## La mouette (14 Mai 2006)

rva1mac a dit:
			
		

> Juste pour dire que la v.*1.4.0.49 fr *est sortie :
> 
> http://osx-fr.infoliens.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=69




Merci beaucoup


----------

